# Tagged Cobia



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Who has ever caught one with a tag in it? Did you get any info back?

My brother and I caught a tagged 30 lber a few years back. It had been at large for around1.5 years and had grown 17 or so inches in length and gained about15 lbs. It was tagged off of Mississippi and recapturedjust east ofDestin.

Anyone have one that has been at large for a long period of time?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I wrote a story last week about cobia tagging and the guys at the lab in Mississippi said the longest trip was from Pensacola to South Carolina. Took a year and change.

There was one caught last month in Canaveral that was tagged here in Pensacola in April of 2007. So, two years?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *JoeZ (3/10/2009)*I wrote a story last week about cobia tagging and the guys at the lab in Mississippi said the longest trip was from Pensacola to South Carolina. Took a year and change.
> 
> There was one caught last month in Canaveral that was tagged here in Pensacola in April of 2007. So, two years?


would that be Reed Hendon your talking aboutr over here in Mississippi at the gulf coast research lab??


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes Reed and Jim Franks are the guys.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thought that would be the ones......


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

how do you get tags?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *tyler0421 (3/10/2009)*how do you get tags?


we get them from the research lab over here in mississippi


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Any contact info?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Any contact info?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Center for Fisheries Research & Development<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gulf</st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Coast</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Research Laboratory<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">University</st1laceType> of <st1laceName w:st="on">Southern Mississippi</st1laceName></st1lace><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">703 East Beach Drive, Ocean Springs, MS 39564</st1laceName></st1lace><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">(228) 872-4202<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">[email protected]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">

Gulf Coast Research Laboratory
The East Beach Drive
Ocean Springs, MS 39564

Phone: (228) 872-4202

Fax: (228) 872-4204

[email protected]


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

They usually are at the Outcast Cobia Classic capt. meeting. thats where we get our tags at.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

yea just call them and they willsend you tags. you can also get tags for blackfish, sheepshead, mangrove snapper, and specs and they also send you the full kit....tagging sticks, report cards instruction manual and all that good stuff. its really an interesting thing to get into and just adds something else to do on the fishing trip. I have really gotten into it with cobia and mangroves as they are the only ones that you can tag when they are smaller than legal size. trout have to be of legal size to tag safely and i just cannot make myself release a blackfish as I want to eat them to much. We caughta lemonfish afew years ago at the fairwell bouy behind Horn Island that was taggedabout 9 monthsbefore in almost the exact same spot...only about 2 miles different. He was 20 inches when tagged and 30 when we got him less thana year later so he went back in again but had grown 10 inches in less than a year. i have tagged around 25 lemonfish in the past4 or 5 yearsin MS but have yet to get notice of any being recaptured.


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

I live in Ocean Springs but am over in the Pensacola, Perdido Key area fishing every chance i get i wil be in perdido key and destin all next week for spring break i can pick some up from the research lab over in ocean springs and give them to you if you meet me somewhere...i have to go there anyways to restock on my supply for this year.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone know where you can (if you can) look at the data they have collected about the cobia?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not really out there anywhere. I've asked but they do not have much published on it.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

we tagged a legal fish a few years ago that was recaptured and killed in Mississippi about 2 months later.:crying


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

i had one of mine recaptured... i tagged it off of pensacola on May 7th.. It was recaptured the next april off of port canaveral.. it traveled 880 miles in 330 days..


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I caught a fish thatwe tagged! I was fishing with Dataman and we had been tagging a whole bunch of fish east of destin for a couple days and than I was fishing a tournament on Commotion that weekend and we killed a fish with a tag in it. I pulled the tag out and put it in my wallet. A few days later I was again on Dataman and was tagging a fish and noticed the tag number was close to the one I pulled out of the fish so I went and looked throught the log and sure enough we had tagged him 3 days before we caught him on Commotion! I was not the angler the first time but I was the second time


----------

